
Show HN: Pennyearned, a free Pinboard like spending tracker - ejcx
https://pennyearned.in?hn=1
======
tedmiston
It would be helpful to add a tour page with features and screenshots.

[https://pinboard.in/tour/](https://pinboard.in/tour/)

~~~
ejcx
Thanks for the feedback tedminston.

